

AWS JS SDK - The Canonical Angular Guide - bauser
http://www.ng-newsletter.com/posts/aws-js-sdk.html

======
davewoodall
Thanks for taking the time to write it!

------
trombomulin
wow, like 10 articles in one

------
eastbayjake
Awesome!

------
gdi2290
great article

